# I'm So Happy I've Graduated



## hey25 (Jul 30, 2009)

About a year and a half ago I made my first post here about me dealing with my social anxiety mostly related to giving presentations in college which as a Business major was a frequent occurrence. Anyway long story short I talked to my doctor, got a prescription for xanax and inderal, and survived my final year of college including about 15-20 presentations (and many many job interviews).

I just want to say now that I'm so happy it's over... NO MORE PRESENTATIONS! :clap:boogie:clap 


I got a great job with my own cube where I'll never have to give a presentation and when I do have to speak in front of people it's just a few that I'm comfortable with. It's so nice not having to worry about it all the time like during school. Unfortunately now I'm dealing with some different issues related to SA but that's my own fault.

All I wanted to say though is that it feels good to be done and anyone dealing with the issue now I'm sorry, but school's over eventually, and everyone had to go through it. Just get the meds like I did and you'll be almost fine!


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Good for you!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Great work man.  That's really awesome.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Great that it worked out for you! School/uni etc can be really tough and it's very exciting to get it over with and actually be able to move onto things which you enjoy and i find that does a lot for confidence and general well being. Grats!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I can't wait to graduate... well, aside from the terror of then having to find a job. Knowing that I'm halfway through now and I'm edging closer towards never having to write another essay again is just about motivational enough to keep me going. Right now though, I'm extremely envious of you! 

Congratulations, both on graduating and on the job!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Nice to hear. Congratulations!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

That all is wonderful. Congrats on graduating and on the new job that you like. Sounds like life is good.


----------



## hey25 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. College wasn't all bad. I actually loved mostly everything else about it, it's just the public speaking was like my kryptonite.

I will say coming here was a great help though- I got a lot of good advice about meds and reading other people's stories was good to hear I'm not alone.


----------



## Greg415 (Aug 24, 2010)

Congrats man. I'm going through the same thing right now in college. It helps to hear stories like this


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats dude.:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------

